# Yururi Wedges



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Saw this wedge on Golf to Impress, the online store for high end forged Japanese clubs. Read some time ago some comments regarding quality controls for this shop. The wedge looks fantastic, but want to know if anyone is familiar with this manufacturer or has ever played their wedges. Thanks.


----------

